# CCA question



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Spayed and neutered can..so maybe? I would email GRCA to see what they say.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would ask but I don't remember any of the judges checking Faelan's package.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I would ask but I don't remember any of the judges checking Faelan's package.


I was thinking the same thing. Don't remember anyone checking Jersey... but it was a long time ago -- so I figured I might have just forgotten. 

Let us know what you find out!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just asked a certified CCA evaluator and she said it should not be a factor. They allow spayed and neutered dogs. It was height and bite that is a no-no.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes, dogs who have none, one, or two testicles can earn a CCA title.
The only DQs are bite, size, and there is an auto NQ or DQ (depending on the severity of the issue) for temperament.


----------

